# FBI: US soldier pledged allegiance to Islamic State group



## Kraut783 (Jul 10, 2017)

Well....shit.

"An active duty soldier based in Hawaii pledged his allegiance to the Islamic State group, helped purchase a drone for it to use against American forces and said he wanted to use his rifle to "kill a bunch of people," according to an FBI affidavit.......Kang enlisted in the Army in December 2001, just months after the Sept. 11 attacks. He served in Iraq from March 2010 to February 2011 and Afghanistan from July 2013 to April 2014. Kang was assigned to the headquarters of the 25th Combat Aviation Brigade."

FBI: US soldier pledged allegiance to Islamic State group


----------

